# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu on Nexus 10?

## bonedriven

Hi forum,

I know that Ubuntu is working on a version for Nexus 7. I wonder what that means for Nexus 10 or other Android pads.

If the version for Nexus 7 works well in the future, it should work as well on Nexus 10 too?

I like Android, but ubuntu is no doubt superior. If there were a working version ubuntu, I would have already got a Nexus 10 by now...

----------


## ranger1021994

Sooner of later, all dual core devices will be having ubuntu support.
Nexus 10 should be supported too,ubuntu will look better on a bigger screen  :Smile:

----------

